# New home



## msemanuel (May 18, 2010)

Well since you folks suggested just using my older birds as breeders. I built there new home this weekend. It is not done but had to get them out of the chicken coop. I know this is not your typical set up but it was the best I could come up with to give them flight room. What do you think? 























The one on the right is my favorite even the she hides alot.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Anything for pigeons is better than nothing--I think I had one just like-or very close-to yours years ago.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks great! I think I might copy your design for my fantails.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I will second the looks great . I bet the birds will be happy in there....


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks Great!!! Do not put any perches next to the door if you do not want any excapes.

Tony


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

That is a cool little loft. What did you use for the roof?


----------



## msemanuel (May 18, 2010)

Thank you. The one 2x4 that you see in the side profile has the only 3 perches in the flight area. Garacari you welcome to copy I copied it my self. http://www.backyardchickens.com/web/viewblog.php?id=3812 
I just have the shell set up right now as I grow with these guys I plan ON modifying it to suit me and my pigeons.


----------



## msemanuel (May 18, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> That is a cool little loft. What did you use for the roof?


It is just osb and tar paper for now


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please don't use chicken wire as anything can come in and grab your birds, 1/4 inch hardware cloth is BEST.


----------



## msemanuel (May 18, 2010)

Trees Gray said:


> Please don't use chicken wire as anything can come in and grab your birds, 1/4 inch hardware cloth is BEST.


sorry to late already did 1/4 hardware cloth wasn't in the budget. My biggest worry is keeping are cats out.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I used mesh also....BIG mistake...I lost(a dog got to them) a few birds, and now have a "legless" bird...please, please, please with a cherry on top get the stronger material so you don't have to learn how to heal a unecesarilly wounded bird. I still feel like dirt for not protecting my birds better...it would make me feel just slightly better if you learned from my terrible mistake.

Jason


----------



## msemanuel (May 18, 2010)

Sorry folks right now its not in my budget at $3 a foot. It will be almost $200 to wrap it. I would like to take your advice but can't. right now. And like I said It is in the rough stage so I can make modifications. Thank you for the advice on the 1/4" hardware cloth


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is an idea..Lowes sells cage wire in their gardening section. You might want to buy some of the rabbit guard or just plain 1/2 x 1/2 and bury it down a foot to 18" around the perimeter of the loft. Its not a perfect solution but it would be a good deterrent for anything trying dig under and getting in.


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

*Floor*

Find some scrap and build yourself a floor. Believe me, I know all about budgets and birds, but your birds will start dying with a dirt floor. Worst case scenario, get some scrap pallets and fasten osb on top with wood screws. It will at least get you through for a while.


----------



## msemanuel (May 18, 2010)

Why would they start to die with dirt floors.


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice loft.


----------



## msemanuel (May 18, 2010)

thank you Iceland


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

msemanuel said:


> Why would they start to die with dirt floors.


Maybe you are in a drier climate, but where I live the moisture will spoil the dropped feed and cause major health problems (sour crop, paratyphoid, etc). I warned a friend and he lost all of his pigeons twice. Now he is taking a break until he can build a floor.


----------



## msemanuel (May 18, 2010)

Not sure if its a problem in Utah. If anyone in the area can tell me it actually wouldn't be that big of a deal to put it on wood or cement.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

msemanuel said:


> Sorry folks right now its not in my budget at $3 a foot. It will be almost $200 to wrap it. I would like to take your advice but can't. right now. And like I said It is in the rough stage so I can make modifications. Thank you for the advice on the 1/4" hardware cloth


 $3.00 a foot!
I got mine at home depot - 1/2 inch hardware wire mesh $50.00 for 3' X 50' roll. I also got 1/4 inch for the floor in my flight cage which I buried under sand, and that was more expensive than the 1/2 inch.
Very cute loft! That's the style I like 
But please - you have to secure the floor and sides with something other than chicken wire. I lost over 27 birds in one night in my old loft, and the other 30 or so were severely traumatized!
It was NOT a pretty site and I will NEVER forget or forgive myself for using chicken wire (and I just had it at the top!)


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> $3.00 a foot!
> I got mine at home depot - 1/2 inch hardware wire mesh $50.00 for 3' X 50' roll. I also got 1/4 inch for the floor in my flight cage which I buried under sand, and that was more expensive than the 1/2 inch.
> Very cute loft! That's the style I like
> But please - you have to secure the floor and sides with something other than chicken wire. I lost over 27 birds in one night in my old loft, and the other 30 or so were severely traumatized!
> It was NOT a pretty site and I will NEVER forget or forgive myself for using chicken wire (and I just had it at the top!)


I was planning on building a aviary and using chicken wire or possibly even plastic 1/2 x 1/2 fencing (provides shade on sunny days) What critter did that much damage to your old loft?


----------



## msemanuel (May 18, 2010)

I get the point chicken wire bad wire mesh good. But till the funds come available. I have to take my chances with the chicken wire. But for an fyi my grandpa raised pigeons in a chicken wire pen for 30+ yrs. And never had a problem. But I do want ideas to improve this coop is there any ideas other then the wire I could change.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jAxTecH said:


> I was planning on building a aviary and using chicken wire or possibly even plastic 1/2 x 1/2 fencing (provides shade on sunny days) What critter did that much damage to your old loft?


Norway Rats!!! (aka Brown Rats - HUGE)  They climbed to the top and worked at the chicken wire. They are VERY INTELLIGENT - if there's the slightest way to get into a loft, they will find it! 
I never had a rat problem - for years! They eventually found me!
I just don't want to see it happen to anyone else


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

My flight cage is NOW *wrapped* with 1/4 and 1/2 inch hardware wire mesh - walls, top, and in the ground. I have 2 plastic roofing panels over the wire on the top in case some of the birds don't want to sit in the rain and it helps give shade.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Norway Rats!!! (aka Brown Rats - HUGE)  They climbed to the top and worked at the chicken wire. They are VERY INTELLIGENT - if there's the slightest way to get into a loft, they will find it!
> I never had a rat problem - for years! They eventually found me!
> I just don't want to see it happen to anyone else


I live near a river and yeah I've seen those rats. I just bought a 8 pack of rat baits...they want to eat at my place I have something for them. Thanx for the heads up.


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

jax....if you will mix the rat bait with peanut butter the rats will eat it much faster. As far as having pigeons on dirt. It won't kill them if properly prepared. Needs a layer of rock several inches thick (helps with drainage) and then about 6 inches of sand. turning the sand often, and removal and replacement as needed. All of mine are on dirt. The day isn't long enough for me to have solid floors to clean.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

j_birds said:


> jax....if you will mix the rat bait with peanut butter the rats will eat it much faster. As far as having pigeons on dirt. It won't kill them if properly prepared. *Needs a layer of rock several inches thick (helps with drainage) and then about 6 inches of sand. turning the sand often, and removal and replacement as needed.* All of mine are on dirt. The day isn't long enough for me to have solid floors to clean.


That's how I did my flight cage. --Stone, about 6 inches of sand over that, 1/4 hardware cloth over the sand (attached to the bottom of the walls), then another 4 inches of sand over that! I strain it, turn it over, and add more when needed  have had NO problems - I use the real "fine" sand and it dries quickly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

1/2 inch wire is fine,the 1/4 inch is tiny so with the 1/2 inch you shouldnt have any problems with anything breaking thru or even reaching thru to get to your birds


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> 1/2 inch wire is fine,the 1/4 inch is tiny so with the 1/2 inch you shouldnt have any problems with anything breaking thru or even reaching thru to get to your birds


I like the 1/2 inch better than the 1/4 inch. 1/2 inch is a heavier gauge wire.
The only reason I got the 1/4 inch was because someone special ordered a 50 foot roll and never picked it up - they sold it to me at a discounted price 
That's why I used it on the ground - buried in the sand, and overlapped it so nothing could did underneath.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing you gave me an idea for my roof!


----------

